# Pontiac Racing Commercial on Speed



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

Hadn't seen this one before. Was watching Speed last night and was surprised to see the commercial.

This had the '05 GTO road racing and the commercial was only for the GTO.

( Didnt' see a "Holden" decal anywhere  )


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

westell said:


> Hadn't seen this one before. Was watching Speed last night and was surprised to see the commercial.
> 
> This had the '05 GTO road racing and the commercial was only for the GTO.
> 
> ( Didnt' see a "Holden" decal anywhere  )


That was this one, probably. Cool paint job.

http://www.speedtv.com/articles/auto/roadracing/17915/


That was the GTO.R, made for the Grand American Rolex Sports Car series. Unlike the SCCA Pro Speed GT series, Pontiac/GM NA is actually backing this team. I'm speculating the reason why is that the damned NASCAR Corporation / France Family has their grubbies on the Rolex Series now (hence the serious neutering of the GTP class in favor of the fugly & comparitively cheap Daytona Prototype cars). NASCAR/France are continuing their crusade to dumb down racing and cripple the machines for the sake of a better "show." Follow the money and the intended demographic. That rant being over with I'm glad seeing the GTO in _any_ series....though the "GTO" in Top Fuel Funnies is pretty stupid.

A buddy of mine went to talk to the AD Racing guys (Stu Hayner's Speed GT team) at Mid-Ohio...it seems they have scrubbed their car clean of the Distributor's signage due to the fact that GM NA has put their development dollars into the CTS-V team at the expense of just about everyone else in the Speed GT / SCCA series. AD, who has been doing well as of late, has been getting just about all of their support from the Aussies at Holden / HSV.


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

Yep. That's the one. Thanks. 

I was walking through the living room and heard "GTO" and only saw the last 15 seconds or so.

CTS bandwagon - One on every street corner around here. Guess it makes marketing sense.


----------

